
Amazon puts new online grocery shoppers on a waitlist - saadalem
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/13/amazon-puts-new-online-grocery-shoppers-on-a-waitlist/
======
warmfuzzykitten
The waitlist isn't new. But it's worth pointing out that at least in some
areas (for example, in the San Francisco East Bay area) all online Amazon
Fresh grocery shoppers are effectively on a no-delivery list. There hasn't
been a delivery availability since mid-March. Beginning a few days ago, the
Amazon UI hasn't allowed even checking for delivery slots more than two days
in the future. Fresh is dead?

